
XBox One will reportedly soon support Alexa and Google Assistant - chirau
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/3/17422552/microsoft-xbox-one-amazon-alexa-google-assistant-support
======
jaytaylor
Previously submitted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17221543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17221543)

